# FR: y/en / à/de + disjunctive pronoun



## sensa

Both the pronouns Y and En are used to refer to things or animals. But Y is a complement direct and EN is just a complement?

What does that mean?

Also, under the description for Y, it says "pour les personnes, on utilise plutôt  les pronoms disjoints en conservant la préposition à"

for EN, it says "pour les personnes, on utilise plutôt  les pronoms disjoints en conservant la préposition de."

What is the difference? What is a disjointed pronoun?


----------



## Bléros

Hi sensa.

Disjunctive pronouns are the pronouns which are used after prepositions and are used to show emphasis. They are also used after 'être', and in one-word responses.

Subject Pronoun vs. Disjunctive pronoun
je -> moi
tu -> toi
il -> lui
elle -> elle
nous -> nous
vous -> vous
ils -> eux
elles -> elles

« Voulez-vous venir avec *moi* ? » (after prep.)
"Do you want to come with me?"

« *Moi* je me brosse les dents deux par jour. » (emphasis)
"Well, I brush my teeth two times a day."

« C'est *eux *qui sont allés à l'école ensemble. » (emphasis with être)
"It's them who went to school together."

When 'à' is used with inanimate objects, you'll use 'y', but 'y' can also used to replace 'dans', 'en' (with speaking of location), 'chez' and the other prepositions that show location.

« Ils vont en France. » DEVIENT « Ils y vont. »
"They're going to France." BECOMES "They're going there."

« Les filles iront chez moi. » DEVIENT « Les filles y iront. »
"The girls will come to my house." BECOMES "The girls are coming there."

« J'ai mis une paire de ciseaux dans le titoir. » DEVIENT « J'y ai mis une paire de ciseaux. »
"I put a pair of scissors in the drawer." BECOMES "I put a pair of scissors there."

« Je pense à une augmentation. » DEVIENT « J'y pense. »
"I'm thinking about a raise." BECOMES "I'm thinking about it."

When using 'à' with a person, you'll always an indirect object. Just in case you don't know them, they're:

je -> me
tu -> te
il -> lui
elle -> lui
nous -> nous
vous -> vous
ils -> leur
elles -> leur

The pronoun 'en' replaces 'de + quelque chose'. So:

« Elles sont parties de la boutique. » DEVIENT « Elles en sont parties. »
"They left from the store." BECOMES "They left from there."

« J'ai beaucoup d'étudiants. » DEVIENT « J'en ai beaucoup. »
"I have a lot of students." BECOMES "I have a lot of them."

« Qu'est-ce que tu penses de mon frère ? » DEVIENT « Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ? »
"What do you think of my brother." BECOMES "What do you think of him."


----------



## sensa

How do you know so much and you are only 16??!!

The rule "pour les personnes, on utilise plutôt  les pronoms disjoints en conservant la préposition à" says that I am supposed to use disjointed pronouns when you have à + personne.
BUT don't you use indirect object pronouns to replace à + personne???

Je parle à Pierre
Je lui parle

Thanks!


----------



## Bléros

I really want to go to a French university, so I was really motivated. I take classes at school too. Yes, 'à' is preserved when a person follows, but not a pronoun (unless it's a not a complete sentence like...)

Personne 1: « Je lui ai donné un cadeau. »
Person 1: "I gave him/her a present?"
Personne 2: « À elle ? »
Person 2: "To her?"

Also, there is an expression 'être à' which uses the disjunctive pronouns.

« Ce livre-ci est *à lui* ».
"This book is his."

« Les vêtements sont *à moi*.»
"The clothes are mine."

« Cette voiture, elle peut être *à toi*! »
"This car, it can be yours"


----------



## sensa

so what exactly is this rule saying?:
pour les personnes, on utilise plutôt les pronoms disjoints en conservant la préposition à" says that I am supposed to use disjointed pronouns when you have à + personne.

only keep à in sentences with "être à" or in short sentences?


----------



## Bléros

I don't know why It says that. 'à' + disjunctive pronoun = wrong in most cases. You should have:

« Je lui parle » NOT « Je parle à lui ».

Perhaps, they're talking about motion as in:

« Je viens à toi. »


----------



## sensa

I am still not understanding the difference between using disjunctive pronouns and indirect object pronouns.

Why IS it *je lui parle* and NOT *je parle à lui*?

When do you use disjunctive pronouns? when être is used? Then why is the disjunctive pronoun used here:?

Non, je n'ai rien à lui expliquer.


----------



## Bléros

It's because is "parler" can use an indirect object, so you use "lui". Verbs like "to show" (montrer), "to say" (dire) and "to give" (donner) also can take a indirect object. So:

« Écoutez-moi. Je *vous* parle. »
« Il *lui* a donné un petit cadeau. »
« Nous *leur* montrons notre projet. »

Also, when referring to body parts, you use the indirect object, and then you use an article for the body part.

« Il *s*'est cassé la jambe. »
« Les docteur *lui* ont amputé un bras. » BUT
« Il *s*'est coupé sa propre main. »

The best rule of thumb to keep in mind is that when the verb shows motion, use the disjunctive pronoun.

« Je viens à/vers *toi*. »
« Vous avez couru vers *nous*. «


----------



## Maître Capello

Exactly. In other words, you should use the disjunctive pronoun whenever you can use _vers_ instead of _à_.


----------



## veux savoir

"y" et "en" ne rempalcent jamais une personne

can you please help me specify this rule... the person has to be singular?


J'ai des admirateurs...> J'en ai.  Why not?: J'ai de leur.

Avez vous besoin de Jean pour vous aider? ...> Oui, j'ai besoin de lui.

J'obéis à ma mère ...> Je lui obéis.

merci d'avance,
veux savoir


----------



## brian

Hi, what do you mean by "specify this rule"?

Simply put, that's how it is -- you can't say, for example, _*J'y obéis _to refer to obeying your mother.


----------



## veux savoir

_More specifically I suppose_:


J'obéis aux admirateurs ... could that change to 

J'y obéis? (because admirers is plural/general/not a singular person?)
Or 
J'obéis à eux.

With "en"...

    J'ai besoin des admirateurs --- > J'en ai besoin.
    J'ai besoin d'un admirateur ---> J'ai besoin de lui. Or J'en ai besoin? 

Merci d'avance,
veux savoir


----------



## geostan

Je leur obéis.

J'ai besoin d'admirateurs. J'en ai besoin.
J'ai besoin d'un admirateur. J'en ai besoin.
J'ai besoin des admirateurs. [This is specific] J'ai besoin d'eux, although one might find J'en ai besoin in some contexts.

This topic has been dealt with in other forums.


----------



## pbx

It depends. In some regions of France (around Lyon and Saint-Étienne for example), _j’y obéis_ is the commonly used form.


----------



## Moon Palace

True this wording is used in some regions, but one must know it is absolutely not proper French, and only used orally.

If you want to read more examples with _en _and _y, _you can have a look at this site, which explains clearly how these pronouns used for complement can be distinguished.


----------



## Henoc

Académiquement:
à + personne -> lui/leur
à + chose -> y


----------

